# F30 Retrofit Lane departure warning and high beam assistant



## makkievld (Sep 25, 2013)

shawnsheridan said:


> You need to update.
> 
> PM sent.


Hi Shawn. Thanks for your answer. I received your PM. I'm just wondering what do you mean with update? Because I thought that I was already using the newest PSZD data and I'm using E-sys 3.26.1. Can you please tell me what you want me to update?


----------



## shawnsheridan (Jan 10, 2009)

makkievld said:


> Hi Shawn. Thanks for your answer. I received your PM. I'm just wondering what do you mean with update? Because I thought that I was already using the newest PSZD data and I'm using E-sys 3.26.1. Can you please tell me what you want me to update?


You are using 56.4 or 56.5 PSdZData?

Because if you were using 56.5, which includes CAFD cafd_00000794.caf.014_040_152, you would not be getting this error.


----------



## makkievld (Sep 25, 2013)

shawnsheridan said:


> You are using 56.4 or 56.5 PSdZData?
> 
> Because if you were using 56.5, which includes CAFD cafd_00000794.caf.014_040_152, you would not be getting this error.


Alright. Thanks as soon as I find the time I will update the PSZD data. Thank you very much. :thumbup:


----------



## ac_schnitzer (Nov 3, 2014)

For those that dont have place to put LDW swich i find solution to work without it  . In KAFAS2 - 3000 KAFAS_COMMON . 2B change : ENABLE_DEBUG_MSG to : messages_on , DISABLE_BODY_FR : change to - disabled , DISABLE_CAN_FR : change to - disabled . Along with previous codings posted in this thread for start version default_on and others Lane departure warning working without any problems - tested ! Hope this is helpfull !


----------



## Makky (Feb 9, 2015)

ac_schnitzer said:


> For those that dont have place to put LDW swich i find solution to work without it  . In KAFAS2 - 3000 KAFAS_COMMON . 2B change : ENABLE_DEBUG_MSG to : messages_on , DISABLE_BODY_FR : change to - disabled , DISABLE_CAN_FR : change to - disabled . Along with previous codings posted in this thread for start version default_on and others Lane departure warning working without any problems - tested ! Hope this is helpfull !


Hi,
I don't have the switch, and it works for me with coding posted by myfxp.
Don't need anything extra coded


----------



## makkievld (Sep 25, 2013)

shawnsheridan said:


> You are using 56.4 or 56.5 PSdZData?
> 
> Because if you were using 56.5, which includes CAFD cafd_00000794.caf.014_040_152, you would not be getting this error.


Thanks Shawn. Today I could read FEM_BODY. I updated my PSZD data and ESYS.:thumbup:


----------



## makkievld (Sep 25, 2013)

I have the ACC and was wondering if I still need a FSC code to activate FCW with pedestrians detection. Because of the ACC i already have some kind of front collision warning. It's not completely clear for me yet how that exactly works. I can activate and deactivate it with a button on the left. When I press the button it gives me the option to configure the warning time.


----------



## Makky (Feb 9, 2015)

I think the pedestrian detection require an additional sensor.
Correct me if am wrong 

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## makkievld (Sep 25, 2013)

Makky said:


> I think the pedestrian detection require an additional sensor.
> Correct me if am wrong
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


I have no idea but to be honest I wouldn't be surprised.  Maybe somebody else knows the answer.


----------



## makkievld (Sep 25, 2013)

myfxp said:


> I can't tell anything about High Beam Assistant, but I should be able to help with *Lane Departure Warning* (LDW 5AD).
> 
> As far as I'm aware, this may be the first and only LDW solution for the F3x series posted on the net. :dunno:
> 
> ...


Today I tried to FDA code the LDW with above settings. I got the front camera error like explained before in this thread. At the moment I got the yellow line indications in the cluster but the LDW is not working. For now I just stopped and will continue tomorrow. Keep you posted.


----------



## makkievld (Sep 25, 2013)

makkievld said:


> Today I tried to FDA code the LDW with above settings. I got the front camera error like explained before in this thread. At the moment I got the yellow line indications in the cluster but the LDW is not working. For now I just stopped and will continue tomorrow. Keep you posted.


I continued this morning and I totally forgot that the LDW will just be activated above 70 km/h:yikes:. I went for a test drive this morning and I can confirm that these settings work on a F30 from October 2015.:thumbup: The only thing that I changed is the way it displays in my cluster. For that I used this thread: http://www.bimmerfest.com/forums/showthread.php?t=679831

The only thing what is difference is that you have to change the werte value to the number you prefer. I changed it to 02 and it will show up UNKNOWN. But it's confirmed that it will work.

Good luck :thumbup:


----------



## carallo (Jul 29, 2015)

hi 
I have the same problem "front camera error"
please, as you have removed the error.??
thanks


----------



## makkievld (Sep 25, 2013)

carallo said:


> hi
> I have the same problem "front camera error"
> please, as you have removed the error.??
> thanks


Just switch off car completely. That's what solved the problem for me.


----------



## carallo (Jul 29, 2015)

Makky said:


> I have successfully coded LDW with your settings, thank you.
> I got no errors.
> 
> I got I-Step 15-03-504, and it has changed a little on KAFAS2:
> ...


----------



## Makky (Feb 9, 2015)

carallo said:


> Makky said:
> 
> 
> > I have successfully coded LDW with your settings, thank you.
> ...


----------



## lair12 (Dec 11, 2012)

*Sound alert possible for LDW?*

My friend's Infiniti has a sound alert option for lane departure. I have the system on my new X1, but wondered if a sound alert can be added to the wheel movement as well.


----------



## cottec (Oct 7, 2015)

How do i know, if my 2012er F20 is equipped with the vibration unit?
I have got the Speed Limit Info, adaptive Xenon lights and M-Package


----------



## shawnsheridan (Jan 10, 2009)

cottec said:


> How do i know, if my 2012er F20 is equipped with the vibration unit?
> I have got the Speed Limit Info, adaptive Xenon lights and M-Package


If car has factory S5ADA Lane departure warning or S5AGA Lane Change Warning (Active Blind Spot Detection), then it will have Steering Wheel Vibrator.


----------



## cottec (Oct 7, 2015)

And when i retrofit the motor (85 Euro) and a new cable (35 Euro) i may get a working LDW?


----------



## shawnsheridan (Jan 10, 2009)

cottec said:


> And when i retrofit the motor (85 Euro) and a new cable (35 Euro) i may get a working LDW?


Well, you have KAFAS Camera since you have SLI, so you need Vibrator and Dash Switch.


----------



## javsay (Jul 28, 2016)

*F20 ldw*

Hi all,

I've got a approved used Jan 2013 BMW 120D F20 - it has the HBA, Full black display and SLI thus I have the Kafas2. I have added 5AD and VO coded for LDW into KAFAS2, KOMBI and HU_CIC as well as any other specific FDL coding except in KAFAS2 because for some reason my KAFAS2 doesn't have the relevant entries under 3020 TLC_CODING - they are very different? Anyone can help me on this, it would be highly appreciated. I have attached a screenshot. I have Front collision thing come up under my settings menu however of course it won't work as you need ultrasound sensors I believe? I'm pretty sure I have coded for LDW just don't have the on switch so need a way of coding it with my different TLC files.

Also in the Header of the CAFDs it says: Kommentar=Trimmed CAFD remapped by @SkaterMeNot - does this mean someone has previously messed around with the CAFD files?

@shawnsheridan and @myfxp - do you guys have any ideas?

Edit: FEM and ICM coded as well


----------



## larry_bml (Jan 15, 2011)

You didn't said if you coded FEM and ICM too.

My KAFAS 2 retrofit on my F30 ended with success, my steps were : 
1 . changed windshield 
2. install KAFAS camera and KAFAS 2 module
2.b. installed buttons for driver assist for LDW (lane departure warning) and FCW (front collision warning)
3. install new SZL steering wheel , with HBA button and power supply for vibrating motor 
4. install ECU and vibrating motor in steering wheel
5. added following options to FA : 5AC (high beam assist) , 5AD (lane departure warning and front collision warning based on kafas camera), 8TH (speed limit info)
6. VO codded : KOMBI, FEM, KAFAS2, ICM, DSC, HU_NBT
After VO codded, I need to do some minor FDL coding on FEM for LDW to be displayed on HU_NBT when activated, and on ICM for vibrating motor from steering wheel to vibrate. Thank you myfxp.

Now I have no errors , everything works : 
1. Lane Departure Warning : lines on KOMBI, arrows next to lines when speed above 70 Km/h and road lines are seen by camera, steering wheel motor vibrates when trying to change line without signal.
2. Front Collision Warning : a red car is displayed on KOMBI when a car is in front of my car at low distance and speed is more then 30-40 Km/h (i couldn't identify exact speed), and a flashing red car with beep sounds from KOMBI, when my car goes to fast to another car in front of me.
3. Speed Limit Info : speed limit is displayed on KOMBI based on MAP data or if camera see signs for speed limit on the road. Beside speed limit signs, I have another signs in KOMBI like : No passing, or No passing finish line.

My KAFAS came with FSC's for SLI and Pedestrian warning, THANK YOU NEO_ANDERSON for Colision warning.

What I couldn't do is : pedestrian detection warning, and to set a low speed for LDW.

Thank you all who wanted to help me!!!


----------



## javsay (Jul 28, 2016)

Yes, I even tried VO coding everything just in case there was an entry that needed changing elsewhere specifically for the f20. As I said, it's probably activated however it is just a case of finding the coding entry to switch it on and that too permanently as I have no physical on switch


----------



## cottec (Oct 7, 2015)

I have got the 66 51 9 278 358 Camera and 66 51 9 307 421 KAFAS in my 2012 F20

Do you think it's possible to retrofit front collision and lane departure?!


----------



## mii007ab (Sep 20, 2015)

larry_bml said:


> You didn't said if you coded FEM and ICM too.
> 
> My KAFAS 2 retrofit on my F30 ended with success, my steps were :
> 1 . changed windshield
> ...


Didn't you need a FSC for the FCW? I've got LDW and SLI in my F31. Do you think it will work here as well?


----------



## cottec (Oct 7, 2015)

Pedestrian detection is not included in 5AD...

May you tell me what you paid for all the new parts?

Gesendet von meinem SM-G900F mit Tapatalk


----------



## cottec (Oct 7, 2015)

And most important: how can I contact neo Anderson and what did he code?

Gesendet von meinem SM-G900F mit Tapatalk


----------



## larry_bml (Jan 15, 2011)

What do you exactly need? Maybe I can help you.


----------



## cottec (Oct 7, 2015)

I am looking for a possibilty for coding 5AD (LDW and Front Crash Detection, the only possible features in a 2012 F20)

I contacted BMW an there is absolutely no way to get a FSC.

I'm wondering if a used KAFAS, originally equipped with 5AD will help with its coded FSC by default.
Part Number of every KAFAS is the same in F20/21/30/31/34/25: 66 51 9 307 421

This could be the only way to explain why your retrofit worked without FSC


----------



## larry_bml (Jan 15, 2011)

You don't need FSC for LDW. Just code FEM, ICM and KAFAS2 with 5AD. But for steering vibration, you will need another SZL, or an handmake wireing but with errors on Rheingold : wrong SZL variant. Nothing to worie, it is working just fine.
If you need help, I can help you.


----------



## cottec (Oct 7, 2015)

Hey Larry, pm is not working right now. So I'm writing here...

Okay, sounds really great. I think I will need this small ecu box in the steering wheel and the box outside of the wheel where those wires from the wheel are coming in. According to etk I have different numbers than a car with 5AD would have. Both ecu are quite expensive, 200€ each. The motor with wire comes on top with about 150€. So this won't be an option for me :-( 

FCW is more interesting. The switch should not be a big problem, right?

Lcw is no Option in my f20 and it uses some extra sensors or am I wrong?

How do you load the fsc?I thought these were encrypted an specific for one VIN?!



Gesendet von meinem SM-G900F mit Tapatalk


----------



## larry_bml (Jan 15, 2011)

LCA - lane change assist , yes it need aditional senssors.
I can not load fsc for LCW, I can only activate LDW and FLA witch does not need fsc's.


----------



## cottec (Oct 7, 2015)

You mean FCW instead of LCW, right?

I am interested in FCW, where you told us some posts before everything works in your car, now I'm confused.

Gesendet von meinem SM-G900F mit Tapatalk


----------



## bobe91 (Oct 5, 2015)

I have added the seperate codings and got Lane departure warning working without the additional switch panel. But no collision warning yet. 

Will adding 5AD to VO add this function and will it be default On as the LDW as well or will that needs extra coding?

What is the benefit of the seperate coding of settings compared to adding the option in VO and code modules?


----------



## bobe91 (Oct 5, 2015)

I coded 5AD this evening to VO and got the LCW option in iDrive very nice.

But also the LCW error on startup and I can't get this working.

Anyone figured this out to get LCW working?


----------



## larry_bml (Jan 15, 2011)

5AD is LDW not LCW, and it has FCW too. What error do you get?


----------



## bobe91 (Oct 5, 2015)

Sorry that should have been FCW. Forward collision warning. 

When starting the car I get the message in panel FCW is not working and will not signal when approaching a car in front of me. 

I had SLI from factory, lane departure warning is successfully added by coding but no luck on FCW.


----------



## larry_bml (Jan 15, 2011)

For FCW you will need FSC


----------



## bobe91 (Oct 5, 2015)

I was afraid of that, thanks. 
Is that only available for BMW dealers or are there workarounds?

Is is the one without ACC off course.


----------



## cottec (Oct 7, 2015)

There is no official, except ordering it while the car is still in production plant

Gesendet von meinem SM-G900F mit Tapatalk


----------



## Joersch90 (Feb 14, 2018)

I did the retrofit as well. First only LDW and after that even Driving Assistant. 
My car had only SLI not more also not ACC. 
I changed all components (hardware) so that the steering wheel was possible to vibrate. 
My car has the newest software from March 2018

Then I tried the coding from post 4 but that didn't work. Rheingold said to me I have a issue with the vibration motors (connection problems)
After that I tried to code over VO and I removed all unnecessary codes in FEM and KAFAS. Then the error memory was empty. I tried to activate the LDW over the parameter in KAFAS that the LDW is always on and then i got erros again, because the buttom unit was missing. 

After retrofit the button unit the system works immediately. The cable for the buttons was already there 

My conclusion you need definitly the button bar when you have a newer software on your car. 
If you don't have ACC, than you have to code VO and then remove all unnecessary codes in FEM and KAFAS.


----------



## Seratio (Aug 16, 2018)

Hello guys,

i red this entire thread, but unfortunately i cant make tail of it.. I have no idea, whats possible to code and implement easy at low cost < 500€.

Can anyone help me to clarify whats possible?



> S1CA	SELEKTION COP RELEVANTER FAHRZEUGE
> S2PF	19"M LM RAEDER STERNSP.403 M/MB
> S2VB	Reifen Druck Control (RDC)
> S3AA	DACHRELING SCHWARZ
> ...


Regards
Alex


----------



## BitcoinDr. (Sep 27, 2018)

myfxp said:


> I can't tell anything about High Beam Assistant, but I should be able to help with *Lane Departure Warning* (LDW 5AD).
> 
> As far as I'm aware, this may be the first and only LDW solution for the F3x series posted on the net. :dunno:
> 
> ...


-------
Has anyone attempted the above steps instead of VO coding 5AD in a post-LCI F3xx? Anything different?


----------



## BitcoinDr. (Sep 27, 2018)

*LDW coded on LCI F32*

I just successfully coded LDW on an FCI F32 using only FDL coding mentioned in the post I just quoted above. My car has the KAFAS2 camera and the vibrating steering wheel. The coding on my car had two differences....

*First, KAFAS2 -->3000 TLC_CODING, 10->ANZEIGEVARIANTE->* 
does not exist. *It is now under 3020 as DISPLAY_VARIANT*. There is only one choice in the menu and I chose not to mess around with a potential werte value. Therefore, you can ignore this command in the LCI F32 since the default is already correct.

Second, *KAFAS2 --> 3020 ROAD_EDGE_WARNING* also exists to detect curbs and grass in addition to lines. I turned this on as well.

All errors cleared after restarting the car. The lines and triangles appear only on the combi and not in the heads-up display. This is how I prefer it since this information in the HUD will not change my driving one bit. The detection of the lines with this system is better than my Audi A7. The warnings given with the BMW are later than with the Audi. With the BMW, you pretty much need a tire to almost touch the line. The A7 corrects sooner, but also initiates corrective steering in addition to vibrating the steering wheel.


----------



## tattozy (Jan 5, 2019)

Hi all!

I went to code this in my F20 all is set as per post from factory except the Kombi value.

I actually don't have a Kombi module but Kombi2 (CAFD_00003C3B_001_005_104) and I could not find an equivalent 3003 FZG_Ausstattung, 10 => TLC_VERBAUT.

Any help would be much appreciated. 

PS. I have the actual LDW from factory and the steering wheel vibrates as desired all the hardware is in place, i just want to get the lines and arrows in the Cluster to light!

Cheers!


----------



## SpilltheBimms (Jan 10, 2017)

Hi guys.
Post #44 on page 2 says
"For those that dont have place to put LDW swich i find solution to work without it . In KAFAS2 - 3000 KAFAS_COMMON . 2B change : ENABLE_DEBUG_MSG to : messages_on , DISABLE_BODY_FR : change to - disabled , DISABLE_CAN_FR : change to - disabled . Along with previous codings posted in this thread for start version default_on and others Lane departure warning working without any problems - tested ! Hope this is helpfull !".

I did this and it worked. But I'd like to know what I did  Did I disable something that controls other systems checks that might be useful and are now off?..

Thank you.


----------



## buggydrvr (Jan 16, 2019)

myfxp said:


> I can't tell anything about High Beam Assistant, but I should be able to help with *Lane Departure Warning* (LDW 5AD).
> 
> As far as I'm aware, this may be the first and only LDW solution for the F3x series posted on the net. :dunno:
> 
> ...


First of all, thank you for all of the work you've done to get this figured out, very much appreciated. I've got a couple questions i'm hoping someone can answer. I've got HBA, Blind Spot, Vibrating Steering wheel and I've ordered the button to turn this off and on.

Is there any coding required to enable the button to function or do i simply pop out the old and pop in the new?
Will this process allow the info to also appear in the HUD? If not, what additional coding is required?


----------



## buggydrvr (Jan 16, 2019)

Turns out my ISTEP version / KOMBI is not capable of displaying LDW on the HUD. Also, installed the switch today, plug and play from the old switch which was Blind Spot only. Didn't require any coding to let the car know the switch existed.


----------



## Bolosman (Apr 5, 2017)

Guys,

I'm hoping someone might be able to help me here as not had any responses on the other threads relating to LDW...

Basically I upgraded to a paddle shift steering wheel (F01 2011) which did not have the vibration motor or module for LDW....This is because my original steering wheel already had as it came fitted to my car as standard...My thinking was that i would be able to simply swap out the part easily however, when the time came i noticed that the plug connection into the SZL (at 4 o'clock position) has an extra 2 wires (blue and white / brown in addition to the 2 red wires) coming down the steering wheel wire loom.

Now, from reading multiple threads I've seen that i might be able to borrow the 2 connections required from the plug for the airbag that goes into the SZL but i can't seem to locate any diagrams that would enable me to identify which to connections i could use from the airbag connector etc?


----------



## ak0707 (May 10, 2019)

Hello Everyone 

I have F46 M Sport Xdrive and I tried to code LDW by FDL following original post by MYFXP, I don't have switch/button for ldw on my steering wheel or dash. anyway all most done but unable to turn on, I have kafas2 FCW factory option so when i push Intelligent Safety button its shows FCW on and LDW off, my question is how to turn on LDW in IDrive and appear in cluster without button ? 

Please help

Thanks


----------



## Bolosman (Apr 5, 2017)

Bolosman said:


> Guys,
> 
> I'm hoping someone might be able to help me here as not had any responses on the other threads relating to LDW...
> 
> ...


Ended up soldering the 2 additional wires required for the LDW motor and steering wheel module so have successfully moved the LDW from my old wheel to my new wheel (with paddles).


----------



## ak0707 (May 10, 2019)

Ended up soldering the 2 additional wires required for the LDW motor and steering wheel module so have successfully moved the LDW from my old wheel to my new wheel (with paddles).[/QUOTE]

I have successfully coded LDW without Aktive Send_MSG_345 in Kafas2 module. Later on I have installed the control uni for vibration motor in steering wheel and got 12v power supply from airbag connector because there is already 12v supply free non use. The problem is after installing control unit I tried to Aktive send_msg_345 again but unfortunately I still getting error. So do i need to code Steering vibration Control Unit? If Yes: do you know parameter for that ?

Any idea please


----------



## ak0707 (May 10, 2019)

There is already 12v supply I don't need to run wiring. Please help me to code Steering wheel vibration control uni, I attached the 3 photos. Thanks


----------



## dayvg (Feb 23, 2015)

I finished the LDW install in my F10 at the weekend. I ran the power and ground from the JBE as per ISTA and connected the extra pins to the SZL so it is like it would come from factory. ISTA had been showing LIN and actuator faults prior to this. After the install the faults remained so I VO coded the SZL, KAFAS, ICM and FEM again to ensure everything was as it should be. After this I cleared fault memory with ISTA+ again and the faults were gone. I then used the SVT tree to call up the ECU functions of SZL and check the Actuator can be triggered. Success! I think the part you may be missing is the VO coding of ECU's after install and clearing of faults with ISTA+. Hope that helps in some way. If it still doesn't work I would maybe follow ISTA for correct wiring locations for steering wheel electrics. Is ISTA+ showing any faults?

Edit: It seems the F46 is very different. Your power and ground are listed as being on connector A83*4B and then connected via soldering to a point within the steering wheel. So using the spare connectors on the airbag connector is a good move, and likely tidier. Have you VO coded the BDC since completing the wiring? The SZL is no longer a control unit therefore its signal comes from the BDC apparently.


----------



## ak0707 (May 10, 2019)

Thanks Dayvg

I didn***8217;t do VO coding and I don***8217;t know how to do it, I always do FDL so can you help me to do VO for LDW ?


----------



## ak0707 (May 10, 2019)

Dayvg

I uploaded the photos, I already got 12v power supply behind SZL A83*1B so I got the power from 9&11 pin connector A83*1B measure to A83*3B airbag free pin 1&3. Just google now and added FA 5AD and code DSC but still no luck. I installed vibration motor and control unit and code FDL in DBC_Body

BDC_Body:
Lin_Variante_LRE = lre_tlc
LRE_Verbaut = aktiv

Kafas2:
Send_msg_345 causing issue only

When I turn on ignition LDW work for 10 second and goes off. 
I used ISTA+ And Carly diagnostic tool the both shows in Kafas2 fault code E07C15

E07C15 fault code detail:

http://bmwfault.codes/XMLDiagView?doc=MgAwADAAMAAwADMAMwAzADEAMQAyADgAOAAzADAANAA=

Please click on the link and advice me to solve this issue

Thanks


----------



## navdeepasi (Oct 17, 2019)

Hey folks,

I have a 2014 M235I which has the HBA, Kafas, adaptive lights. It does not have ACC, LDW, FCW, LCW. I was hoping to code FCW and retrofit LDW. Anyone know the part number for the vibration unit for the wheel (it's a heated wheel, which I think has the correct wiring harness for vibration unit as well - if i'm wrong please let me know) and for the dash buttons? I understand I'll need a FSC code to activate FCW but I'm working on that. I've seen a few different vibration units but wasn't sure which was the correct one for the M235i, same with the button module. 

Thanks in advance. Was thinking of coding LDW even without the vibration unit since it shows up in KOMBI on the F22.


----------



## navdeepasi (Oct 17, 2019)

Hey folks,

I have a 2014 M235I which has the HBA, Kafas, adaptive lights. It does not have ACC, LDW, FCW, LCW. I was hoping to code FCW and retrofit LDW. Anyone know the part number for the vibration unit for the wheel (it's a heated wheel, which I think has the correct wiring harness for vibration unit as well - if i'm wrong please let me know) and for the dash buttons? I understand I'll need a FSC code to activate FCW but I'm working on that. I've seen a few different vibration units but wasn't sure which was the correct one for the M235i, same with the button module. 

I'd be happy to even leave it permanently on through FCL coding, but the vibration would be nice, just can't figure out the part number. I think this is the vibration generator but would like to confirm: 32337849416 and this is the connecting line: 32307848329	

Thanks in advance. Was thinking of coding LDW even without the vibration unit since it shows up in KOMBI on the F22.


----------



## dayvg (Feb 23, 2015)

Here's your part number mate 32337849416.

For the connecting line I would say you need this one 32307848337

This is for heated steering, drive assist and automatic gearbox. It will have all the connectors for vibration unit, paddle shifters and heating unit.

Taken from this page

https://bimmercat.com/bmw/en/search/selectGroup/56190/32_2312

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## navdeepasi (Oct 17, 2019)

dayvg said:


> Here***8217;s your part number mate 32337849416.
> 
> For the connecting line I would say you need this one 32307848337
> 
> ...


Its a manual so no paddle shift. Ive got a heated wheel, would it already have the hookup for the vibration unit?


----------



## ak0707 (May 10, 2019)

navdeepasi said:


> dayvg said:
> 
> 
> > Here's your part number mate 32337849416.
> ...


Hi Navdeepasi

Your steering wheel control unit plug to steering heat only. If you are looking for vibration with heat so You need to buy a control unit plug in to heat and vibration motor. You don***8217;t need to buy harness cable because it already installed in your steering wheel.

again You just need control unit and vibration motor


----------



## navdeepasi (Oct 17, 2019)

ak0707 said:


> navdeepasi said:
> 
> 
> > dayvg said:
> ...


Would it be this part number? 32307848329


----------



## navdeepasi (Oct 17, 2019)

Not sure which connecting line i would need. Car has heated wheel but not equipped with driving assistant. Want to add the vibration unit


----------



## jkishoret (May 20, 2016)

Sub'ed


----------



## ak0707 (May 10, 2019)

navdeepasi said:


> Not sure which connecting line i would need. Car has heated wheel but not equipped with driving assistant. Want to add the vibration unit


You need a new Steering Wheel Control Unit for heating and vibration motor because your current control unit only supply heating cable.

Click on link blow. M sport steering wheel control unit ( Driving Assistant ) For heat and vibration

https://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/OEM-BMW-...005023?hash=item2f439fbd1f:g:SwQAAOSwZJdextdH


----------



## fl0riz (Jul 31, 2020)

Very interesting topic! I just bought an F31 LCI (Jan 2016) and want to code LDW. I already have SLI, so this should be possible (bought vibrator + wire harnas/control module for my m-steering wheel).
I do have a question though: is it possible to have additional menu in Idrive to enable/disable LDW? Or is this only possible with physical button?


----------



## ak0707 (May 10, 2019)

fl0riz said:


> Very interesting topic! I just bought an F31 LCI (Jan 2016) and want to code LDW. I already have SLI, so this should be possible (bought vibrator + wire harnas/control module for my m-steering wheel).
> I do have a question though: is it possible to have additional menu in Idrive to enable/disable LDW? Or is this only possible with physical button?


If you already have intelligent safety button for enable/disable Front Collision Waring. So it***8217;s work with both, Idrive additional menu and physical button


----------



## wwweeewwweee (Aug 13, 2020)

I'm on my way to got LDW working in my F34 LCI M-sport. It has KAFAS2 with pedestrian protection/emergency brake, adaptive LED, ACC, HUD and heated M steering wheel. It doesn't have LCW as many retrofitting LDW have and I expect this is what I'm strugling with.

Removing the airbag I can see the small white conncetor in the lower left corner indicating it has the actuator installed. In the right side a module with a label reading 7849393-02 is installed.

I have installed the needed button and got everything except the vibration working. In the VTS list en E-sys there is no SZL_LWS listed which might be my problem.

I'm using E-sys 3.30 and PSdZDataLite v.4.24.31

Here is what I have changed so far so what can I be missing to get the steering wheel to vibrate?

KOMBI:
3003, TLC_VERBAUT, aktiv
3004, ST_TLC_TIMEOUT, aktiv (didn't change anything)
3004, ST_TLC_ALIVE, aktiv (didn't change anything)
3004, ST_TLC_APPL, aktiv (didn't change anything)

HU_NBT2:
HUD_TLC_ENABLE, aktiv (didn't change anything)

KAFAS2:
3000, TLC_ON_OFF, aktiv
3000, SEND_MESSAGE_327, aktiv
3000, SEND_MESSAGE_18A, aktiv (this was used instead of 345 which cause KAFAS2 error)
3006, ACTUATOR_ON_OFF, aktiv

FEM_BODY
3420 PfSarahMaster, 0E => SPURVERLASSENS_WARNUNG, aktiv (didn't change anything)

ICM:
3000 Daten => C_KOV_TLC_verbaut, verbaut


----------



## wwweeewwweee (Aug 13, 2020)

This site indicates the F34 might not have a SZL module and the vibrator needs to be configured In FEM BODY. I'll have a look at it this weekend.



newTIS


----------



## ak0707 (May 10, 2019)

In FEM BODY
For steering vibration only = LIN_VARIANTE_LRE > lre_tlc

For steering Vibration and Heater =
LIN_VARIANTE_LRE > Ire_tlc_lhz 

For vibration configured = LRE_VERBAUT > aktiv


----------



## wwweeewwweee (Aug 13, 2020)

I just checked it and it was already set at this value. I tried setting it inactive and activating it again unfortunately without any luck.


----------



## wwweeewwweee (Aug 13, 2020)

Finally got it working by adding option 5AS to the FA list and coding the modules. Now I also get this screen when I activate it on the button. Seems more modules needed coding than what I could read on forums. For example the DSC module.


----------



## dayvg (Feb 23, 2015)

It’s always sensible to VO code the entire car when adding an option to the VO. Whilst not all ECU’s will require coding with the new VO it saves anything being missed. You can always check for compatibility by running the VO through the coding verification and loading your current SVT actual. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Terra01 (Jul 31, 2018)

Hi,
i want to activate LCW. Buyed a Sport Steering Wheel with heating, paddles, vibration and control Unit and it's now installed. I've installed old Multifunction-Keys. Paddles and Heating do work properly. Then i added 5AD to the FA and coded KAFAS2,HU_NBT,FEM_Body,ICM,KOMBI. There is no switch integrated in my Car.

Other maybe related Hardware in Car:
Steering Control-Unit: 61319218379
Steering switch cluster: 61319253752
KAFAS2, SLI, HBA,Rain Sensor, Steering Heater

I do following changes regarding error messages:

FEM_BODY (CAFD_00000794_011_033_013)
3420 PfSarahMaster, 0E => AUFFAHR_WARNUNG_FRONT => fcw_ccm = 00 (nicht_aktiv)

KAFAS2 (CAFD_00001148_000_021_002)
3020 TLC_CODING, 0B => TLC_START_VERSION => 01 = UNKNOWN

Now i got the Lines for LDW for 10-20 Seconds.... then comes an Error Message "Camera based assist system failed" and LDW isn't working... no Vibrations and nothing on Display. (Is there a chance to test the control unit or the vibrator? Should it vibrate when start car or to any time?). I don't know how it should be, because i haven't seen haow it works.

Reading in another Thread he had same issues and Power off Batterie vor 10 Minutes... Error Message comes back.

I've delete 5AD from FA and coded back... error message is gone... Then try coding with 5AD again with same issue.

At beginning i try only coding like this thread and there i got the Camera error which some users wrote...

any ideas?

regards, Andy


----------



## Terra01 (Jul 31, 2018)

Now i've checked with ISTA. There are 4 Errors.3 regarding the Panel and Switches, i think the 4 too. Looks like that isn't working properly

KAFAS2 (CAFD_00001148_000_021_002)
3020 TLC_CODING, 0B => TLC_START_VERSION => 01 = UNKNOWN

Error-Codes:

D90D1A
E06C1A
E06C3C
E06244

Is it possible in that case to get the System running without Switch Panel? If not, have someone a picture where the cable is if its inside? Yesterday i've looked and haven't found.

Andy


----------



## smartens (11 mo ago)

Do you think F30 and F34 KAFAS cameras are interchangeable?

I have an F34 and happen to order two cameras from an F34 and an F30, and I expected them to be different but they are not. Both cameras look identical (so LOL).

Part numbers:
6651-9281715 (F34)
6651-9278359 (F30)

The 6651-9278359 is not listed as compatible with F34 but it physically identical to the one from F34 as you can see from the photos.


----------



## Maks98m (8 mo ago)

It is a pity that the retention in the band is simply a vibration of the steering wheel.


----------



## 1stgreyF30 (Jul 12, 2021)

I've couple of questions.

I'm not sure if I've FCW. I've 5AG. My car starts to vibrate the steering wheel if I approach the front car too fast and it think that I cant stop in that distance. It also breaks and disengages the CC if this happens on the highway. Anybody has any views on this?
I want to install the LDW button. I found it on a Haubaur-shop but it has ACC button on it. Should I be asking for part number for picture 4 if only LDW and LCW is on the car or should I just go with number 5.










Also, I've never used Esys and I see that Myfxp post is from 2014 are the PSDZ data versions different and what version should I be using? Also do the esys version number matter?


----------



## Siki78 (Oct 22, 2017)

Maybe is better option to go on 5AS if you have kafas kamera install. You will need 2 more fsc if 8TH already present BE and BF. Then is number 5 your choise


----------



## 1stgreyF30 (Jul 12, 2021)

Siki78 said:


> Maybe is better option to go on 5AS if you have kafas kamera install. You will need 2 more fsc if 8TH already present BE and BF. Then is number 5 your choise


Thanks for the guidance. I have 8TH and KAFAS camera. speed limit info is detected by the camera.
I would want to go step by step as I'm new to this. I would not even know which options to change for 5AS. I saw that this post started for 5AD and I was happy. I would assume that if you have 5AS then it is better option compared to 5AD and 5AD is a subset of 5AS, am I correct?

The combination available for switches are as below and looking at these, I think the only option that fits both 5AG and 5AD/5AS is option 5. 











Option 1
*For vehicles*

with Lane change warning (Special equipment No.: 05AG)
Option 2
*For vehicles*

without Lane change warning (Special equipment No.: 05AG)
*and*

without Driving Assistant (Special equipment No.: 05AS)
*and*

with Active cruise control+stop&go function (Special equipment No.: 05DF)

Option 3
*For vehicles*

with Lane change warning (Special equipment No.: 05AG)
*and*

without Driving Assistant (Special equipment No.: 05AS)
*and*

with Active cruise control+stop&go function (Special equipment No.: 05DF)

Option 4
*For vehicles*

without Lane change warning (Special equipment No.: 05AG)
*and*

with Driving Assistant (Special equipment No.: 05AS)
Option 5
*For vehicles*

with Lane change warning (Special equipment No.: 05AG)
*and*

with Driving Assistant (Special equipment No.: 05AS)


----------

